# Introducing New Red Bellies To My Tank



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

I have two red bellies about 6 inches long and I would like to buy some baby red bellies and add them to my tank. how long would I have to let them grow before entering them into my 120 gallon with my other two. My other two arnt really aggressive to other fish. I can put other fish in the tank and they wont eat them but im not sure what would happen if I put other piranha in so i was just asking to see if someone with more experience with that kind of thing could help me out. Thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

3-6 months


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd wait at least 4 months or until they are 4"


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! just making sure they dont ate or torn to pieces


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

I've read that a size difference of 2" or more will make cannibalism more likely. My 4" reds gobbled up a 2" without hesitation once. The moment he hit the water


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

timmylucas said:


> Thanks guys! just making sure they dont ate or torn to pieces


That possibility is ALWAYS there regardless of size.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

^sad truth.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldnt go anything smaller than an inch.



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I wouldnt go anything smaller than an inch.


in difference i meant to say.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Your fish probably would eat any other fish you put in that tank given enough time. lol You said they aren't aggressive towards others but Piranhas are not good with tank mates really. My tank has fish with 3" of difference, none are dead an not much fin nipping really goes on. That doesn't mean it will work for you though, it's different with each fish and owner. GL with your fish


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

About a month and a half ago I added four one inch juvies into my tank with my two beasts. One disappeared after a few weeks. The others are just fine. Ranging from 3'-3.5 inches now. I just replaced my fallen juvie a few weeks ago with another 1 incher and he is managing. I now have 7 total cohabitating. 2 adults 7+ inch and 5 juvies. I am more than impressed with this Shoal!









I guess key factors would be tank size
Decor (PLENTY of hiding spots)
Feeding habits and how often
And I also have 10 Red Eye Tetra that have all lived with them unbothered unscaved for two months! My aquarium is kinda the sh*t. 8p

But as Bruner said casualties should be expected BUT not promised.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I hope they dont get ate. I have these little Chinese alge eaters and they wont go near them. neither will my spilo. they just ignore them. lol but If i put tetras in I think they would just swallow them. ha lucky man you are


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually Pirahna are related to Tetra. You can put a school of Neons in there and more times than not they'll be fine also.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Wallah Suriel said:


> Actually Pirahna are related to Tetra. You can put a school of Neons in there and more times than not they'll be fine also.


I wouldn't say more times than not they'll be fine -- I've never had tetras last more than a couple days with any piranha I've put them in with, and I've tried it many times over the years -- long term success is almost unheard of.

If we are talking about large fish that wouldn't waste their time eating tiny tetras, it can be done with a decent amount of success, but smaller piranha will usually make quick work out of small, slow moving tankmates like tetras.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm only speaking from my personal experiences. You could be right too but it is fact that all the fish in my aquarium are living harmoniously.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Wallah Suriel said:


> I'm only speaking from my personal experiences. You could be right too but it is fact that all the fish in my aquarium are living harmoniously.


"Living harmoniously" might be a bit of a stretch, but it's not unheard of to have some smaller fish last for a bit. I've never owned a piranha that would turn down a brightly colored, slow moving meal -- some groups of small fish lasted for a day or two, but in my rhom tank, they didn't last for more than a couple hours because he refuses to let anything else in his tank, just chased them down and killed them, then I would end up with a bunch of half eaten fish sitting on the bottom of the tank.


----------

